# Meaningfully deep: Hublot Oceanographic 4000



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

Hublot has launched a diver's watch capable of withstanding the pressure exerted at a depth of 4,000 metres. As the watch name suggests, the Oceanographic 4000 can be worn on dives to depths of 4,000 metres, - a technical achievement which took 18 months of research, development and testing to deliver.

*Exceptional occasion*









For the first time, the famous Oceanographic Museum of Monaco, with the Institut Océanographique Fondation Albert 1st Prince de Monaco, - renowned throughout the world in the fields of marine studies, research and conservation - has agreed to be associated with a watch.

The "Oceanographic 4000" was officially unveiled in the presence of Prince Albert II of Monaco and Jean-Claude Biver, CEO of Hublot.

By choosing to support the Oceanographic Museum of Monaco, Hublot honours the history and heritage of the Monaco institution, and gives its active support to the study and preservation of the oceans by making a financial contribution to the missions and scientific surveys conducted by the Institute.

The first official meeting of the partnership will be the "DEEP SEA Conference"to be held on October 13 at the Oceanographic Institute of Paris. Hublot will be the main partner.

*Exceptional design*









Almost all the features of the Oceanographic 4000 are exceptional, in terms of design, development and manufacturing.

In order to qualify as a diver's watch resistant to the pressure exerted at the record depth of 4,000 metres, the watch had to meet the exacting specifications of the international standards of Swiss watchmaking (NIHS).

Hublot tested the seal in a Roxer tank, submerged and pressurised to the equivalent of 5,000 metres. To ensure the watertightness of the watch and to resist this extreme pressure, the synthetic sapphire crystal is 6.5mm thick.

The case back is screw-down, essential for reaching such depths and is made of grade 2 titanium, an extremely strong stainless material.

The case is made of titanium or, in its other, All Black version, carbon fibre (both materials chosen for their extreme lightness and technical features appropriate for the specifications), and as such the Oceanographic 4000 is still light on the wrist yet substantial with a 48mm King Power case.

*Exceptional visibility*









The time and elapsed time measured by the flange must be legible from a distance of 25cm in the dark. To meet this requirement, the dial, the flange and the hands of the Oceanographic 4000 have been treated with a larger amount of SuperLuminova™, a luminescent material emitting a green colour in the titanium version.

The Oceanographic 4000 has a helium valve, essential to any diving watch capable of descending to great depths. The valve fitted to the Oceanographic 4000 is made of stainless steel, positioned at 10 o'clock, visible from the left-hand side lug.

The watch comes on a choice of two straps: the "Town" strap is in black rubber and the "Diver" strap, a blend of rubber and nylon, longer than a standard strap, has been developed to be worn over a diving suit up to 8 mm thick.

The Oceanographic 4000 is limited to 1000 pieces for the titanium version and 500 for the black carbon fibre version.

*Specifications *

Case: "King Power" - 48 mm diameter
Microblasted satin-finished titanium or matt carbon fibre
Bezel Microblasted satin-finished titanium or matt carbon fibre
6 black PVD H-shaped titanium screws
Crystal Sapphire with anti-reflective treatment
Case back: Microblasted satin-finished titanium or microblasted satin-finished titanium with black PVD
Water resistance: Certified to 400 ATM or 4,000 metres
Tested to 5,000 metres according to the NIHS standards
Dial: Matt black, satin-finished appliques with green or black SuperLuminova™
Hands: Microblasted satin-finished with green or black SuperLuminova™
Movement: Mechanical with automatic winding HUB1401
No. of components: 180
Jewels: 23
Power Reserve: Approximately 42 hours
Straps: Black rubber and rubber and nylon


----------



## trentwalker47 (Jun 7, 2011)

That is so sweet. What's the price on the cf??


----------



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Love this, great looking watch. 4000metres!!!!


----------

